# Play pen advice..



## Sun13flower (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi, I'm bringing my hoglet home at the beginning of September and am trying to get everything ready for her, we have built her a viv cage 4ft by 2ft and I want to buy her a large play pen so she has more space, does anyone have one they would recommend? Also should I buy one with a bottom or just use fleece? Would appreciate your help


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

There are many options out there depending on exactly what you want out of a play pen. Do you need one you can tailor to the size/shape you need it to be? Or do you have space for a large pop up?

For me, I use cubes like they recommend for C&C cages. I throw down a few layers of blanketing and call it a day. The cubes work great for me, because it gives me the quick ability to move the cage, or change its size and even shape depending on where I need to set it up.

Others have found the pop up play pens for dogs/cats to work well. Something like one of these: Amazon.com : Ware Manufacturing Deluxe Pop Up Dog Playpen, Large : Pet Kennels : Pet Supplies

No personal experience with them, but it should work.

But honestly, you can make a play area out of whatever you have available. When I first got hedgehogs (before these forums even existed), we used to just block off areas of a room with whatever solid sided item was available (which sometimes that was just me laying down on the floor with the hedgehog) and a couple of blankets and we were good to go.


----------



## Sun13flower (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for the advice  I found one I like but I worry it's to flimsy, here's the link: Trixie Joy Indoor Run, 34 × 23 cm, 8 Elements https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000V9KIU2/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_XAK0vbP3M5K7A

You can buy more and connect them, I just want a really large space for her to roam and have fun 

I'm just going to take a look at the one you linked, I worry the c & c cages Are to complexed...


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I've never owned one of those, but certainly have seen them many times at various hedgehog get together/shows. They work ok. They don't take bumps too well though. I have seen the occasional hedgehog get out. Suspected of going over, but I sometimes wonder if it they went under instead. But for the general purpose of helping to corral a hedgehog while you are playing with them, it works ok.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

I use something very similar, built for rabbits. I've never had a problem with it


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

We have on very similar here in the US. I can't recall specifically what kind of animal I bought it for. I had used it with hedgehogs, then played hide and seek hedgie. She did go under it. She always was a digger, all she needed was to get her nose into a part where two sections meet up and she could wiggle her way out. Also had one that thought he was a bulldozer, he took it on a walk. 

If you went the c&c route all you would have to do is take cable ties and make a wall with them. Big enough that it could go into a circle or whatever configuration your looking for. Don't attach your end joints, so you can fold it up when you aren't using it. Them you can attach your ends together with a bull dog clip (office supply clips, they hold a stack of papers)


----------



## Slava (May 29, 2015)

Blanket>Plastic Liner>Fleece + L brackets from sturdy cardboard boxes to act as walls held together by plastic clothing pins(the ones to hold clothing on the line) Works great try it.


----------

